

The future of ownership is shared - echan00
http:// https://medium.com/@rocketclub/the-crowd-ownership-manifesto-8e07f194aeb4

======
tacone
Unclickable link

~~~
mtmail
HTML source shows [https://medium.com/@rocketclub/the-crowd-ownership-
manifesto...](https://medium.com/@rocketclub/the-crowd-ownership-
manifesto-8e07f194aeb4)

~~~
tacone
I know, it was meant to be an advice to OP.

